# Printing on Nylon Panthose Material



## kserra (Mar 31, 2008)

Is there a process for printing on nylon panty hose, nylon socks, etc? I thought maybe Direct to Garment but I really have no idea. Thank you for your insight. 

-kserra
Karalee Serra


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Keralee, apparently the polybright inks for the Anajet will work on nylon. You may want to call to confirm. Note that there is only process colors, no white ink yet.

Ian


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

You can dye sublimate nylon - haven't tried pantyhose though.


----------



## kserra (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you. i will look into both of these processes!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If you look at the tattoo sleeve products (shirts that make it look like you have tattoos), they are mainly decorated using sublimation. Because the sublimation ink turns from a solid state on the release paper to a gas, you will need to have a piece of paper below the nylon as the ink that goes through the holes in the fabric will need to go somewhere. The same thing will happen with the dtg inks. So I think you would be better off doing this type of fabric using sublimation compared to dtg as the excess ink with dtg printing could cause an unwanted mess during the printing and curing processes. With sublimation, you don't have the printing problem (because sublimation is printed on a release paper) and it is easy to address the curing problem. Just my opinion. Best wishes,

Mark


----------

